# Hire Car Companies?



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanting to know if instead of having the hassle of getting a taxi and inserting a baby car seat all the time is their a hire car company, that I can request to pick us up with a car seat already in it, I can use to get us around while hubby is at work. If there is, who is it (comtact details) and how expensive is it?

Thanks 
Kelly


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No- you either need to hire a car yourself, and drive around, use a taxi and carry around car seat or hire a driver. 
If you hire a driver, you will either need to find one with their own car, or they will use yours.
You will need to have their references checked etc.
I dont think you will find one, unless it is a permanent position (ie 4 days a week for school runs and errands etc)


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

What's your aversion to driving anyways? Seems to me like you are just creating problems for yourself...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> What's your aversion to driving anyways? Seems to me like you are just creating problems for yourself...


Sometimes it isnt as easy as just getting out and driving.
Alli, I have lived here for years and havent driven (and I have 3 kids).

Hubby has always had the car for work.
Its only now, that we have a 2nd car, that Im going to start driving.

having only 1 car, can make it really hard to get out and drive around.
Im lucky that hubbys hours are to suit him, so we have been lucky to go where we want/when we want.


----------



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

alli said:


> What's your aversion to driving anyways? Seems to me like you are just creating problems for yourself...


Hi Alli

I am not confident in driving on the wrong side of the road. Also the stories that I have heard about the crazy driving, it doesn't sound too safe. Maybe when I have been over there for a while I might get behind the wheel.

Also we are trying to save money.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

it's true, there are crazy drivers out there - but alot of them are taxi drivers!!

I bought myself a cheap land rover, because I wanted to surround myself with as much bulk as I could, barreling down sheikh zayed road. It's a red tank and you can't miss me. To me, visibility and ability to take a crash and come off better than the other person is most important. Having said that, my husband thinks manouverability and control is most important, so he has a smaller, easier to drive car.

sgilli, I can't believe you have lived here three years without a car of your own. I could think of nothing worse than waiting in the heat for a cab with three kids :/


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> it's true, there are crazy drivers out there - but alot of them are taxi drivers!!
> 
> I bought myself a cheap land rover, because I wanted to surround myself with as much bulk as I could, barreling down sheikh zayed road. It's a red tank and you can't miss me. To me, visibility and ability to take a crash and come off better than the other person is most important. Having said that, my husband thinks manouverability and control is most important, so he has a smaller, easier to drive car.
> 
> sgilli, I can't believe you have lived here three years without a car of your own. I could think of nothing worse than waiting in the heat for a cab with three kids :/



Actually have lived here longer than 3 years 
Alli, I have only used a cab a handful of times, when I only had 2 kids.
Hubby works his own hours, so he drives me where I want to go, when I want to go. (he knows whats good for him )


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Swan Family said:


> Hi Alli
> 
> I am not confident in driving on the wrong side of the road. Also the stories that I have heard about the crazy driving, it doesn't sound too safe. Maybe when I have been over there for a while I might get behind the wheel.
> 
> Also we are trying to save money.


I think that you have a point. I am also trying to get my head round driving on the 'wrong' side of the road. On top of that I would have to reckon with some of the crazy drivers. One step at a time for me! I'm sure that once I get tired of roasting in the sun waiting for a taxi, I will change my mind but until such time, my plan is to stick firmly to taxis!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Swan Family said:


> I am not confident in driving on the wrong side of the road. Also the stories that I have heard about the crazy driving, it doesn't sound too safe.


I've only been driving in the UK for a short time & it looks like I've managed to find a company, here in Dubai, willing to rent me a car... the crazy fookers! 

I'll be honest, I'm dying for wheels but craping myself over driving here.... Bit I say go for it. Drive around! Car seats can be picked up from reputable places fairly cheaply.

Oh, hang on.... I'll be on the road.... Yup, maybe you should stick with taxis 

Vroom Vroom!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I LOVED driving in Dubai!!! Sure, it can be crazy at times but still an experience I love regalling friends in the UK with! I'm finding driving on the other side of the road a real challenge after 5 yrs of driving on the "wrong" side! Boy, do I miss those crazy Dubai driving moments! LOL

Note to self: Must find the Dubai driving joke!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Driving in Dubai certainly can be precarious, however sometimes the best option is to just jump straight in. Simple precautions should be taken in my opinion i.e. drive at your own pace not others, don't over-react, always do 'lifesavers' (checking over your shoulder) before changing direction, always plan your route (as best you can), do not talk on or answer the phone if you're driving unless handsfree...etc etc.


----------

